# An EF 135mm Image Stabilized Lens Coming Next Year? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 27, 2017)

```
The last time we were told about a new 135mm lens, it turned out to be a new lens, the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/buyers-guide/canon-ts-e-135mm-f4l-macro/">TS-E 135mm f/4L Macro</a>, which will have its fans in a niche market. The 135mm lens a majority of people were looking for was an update to the classic EF 135mm f/2L USM.</p>
<p>The EF 135mm f/2L USM was <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/buyers-guide/canon-ef-135mm-f2l-usm/">announced in April of 1996</a>, so it’s likely we’re finally going to see a replacement and the addition of IS seems to be a logical next step.</p>

<p>We’re told that a new and fast 135mm is planned for next year and that it will have IS. We’re wondering if a bunch of IS fast primes have been designed alongside the recently announced EF 85mm f/1.4L IS USM, as we heard recently that a <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/here-we-go-again-new-50mm-l-coming-in-2018-cr2/">new 50mm f/1.4L IS</a> is also out there in prototype form.</p>
<p>We get the feeling such a lens will come deep into 2018, and it won’t be something we’ll see for CP+ in February.</p>
<p>This is a <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/the-canon-rumors-rating-system-explained/">[CR1] rumor</a>, so please treat it accordingly.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## slclick (Sep 27, 2017)

Keep hope alive


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 27, 2017)

A new 135mm and 50mm will complete Canon's modern prime set: 35, 50, 85, 135mm. The 24mm is kind of in this set, but has some weaknesses; but, after these are released, I doubt we will see another L lens upgrade for a long while in this range.


----------



## Besisika (Sep 27, 2017)

Saving money just began. 2.0 IS would be one of a kind for that focal length. I just don't want it to be white.


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Sep 27, 2017)

$2399?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> A new 135mm and 50mm will complete Canon's modern prime set: 35, 50, 85, 135mm. The 24mm is kind of in this set, but has some weaknesses; but, after these are released, I doubt we will see another L lens upgrade for a long while in this range.



LOL. Yeah, Canon will have completed its modern prime set after it designs and starts to produce a majority of its future modern prime lenses. 

In other news, I'm just about to complete my first marathon. Just a couple dozen miles to go!


----------



## jeffa4444 (Sep 27, 2017)

EF24mm f1.4L II USM - existing
EF28mm f1.4L IS USM - under consideration
EF35mm f1.4L II USM - existing
EF50mm f1.4L IS USM - under development
EF85mm f1.4L IS USM - existing, newly launched
EF100mm f1.4 IS USM - under consideration 
EF135mm f2L IS USM - under development 

All these lenses are / will be also cine lenses


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Sep 27, 2017)

A 135mm f/2 IS is what I'm saving my money for.


----------



## docsmith (Sep 27, 2017)

I love this focal length, but my guess is that I will pull the trigger on the Sigma 135A before this lens is announced. I have the money set aside and will be prioritizing needs over the winter as I anticipate Gear Acquisition Syndrome every year..


----------



## mjg79 (Sep 27, 2017)

I think this might be a great lens - if Canon can bring some of the modern good things such as IS, better coatings and maybe a shorter minimum focus distance while (and this is the crucial bit) maintaining the current rendering.

The current lens is perfect for a 135 in that it is sharp and contrasty with a beautiful bokeh and fast focus. I have seen the 100% crops comparing it to lenses from Zeiss and Sigma but in real world usage it is perfectly sharp already.

I really hope they don't just throw everything else out the window and go after sharpness though, they should have a balanced approach. We have seen a few lenses that went all out for sharpness and sacrificed some of the out of focus rendering (Sigma's 50 Art comes to mind compared to the Sigmalux model).

For what it delivers, the current 135L is probably the biggest bargain in the Canon line up. I suspect it will be many years before the new lens drops in price. It will be interesting to see how many buy it. At the price they will be asking it will compete head to head with the 70-200L II.


----------



## mjg79 (Sep 27, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> EF24mm f1.4L II USM - existing
> EF28mm f1.4L IS USM - under consideration
> EF35mm f1.4L II USM - existing
> EF50mm f1.4L IS USM - under development
> ...



I really hope Canon gives us a 28mm 1.4 and a 100mm 1.4. Maybe they are watching Nikon's success with their 28 and 105 to gauge demand.


----------



## tron (Sep 27, 2017)

I would like a 24mm 1.4L III that will have solved the disgusting coma issues of the II version...


----------



## jolyonralph (Sep 27, 2017)

Call me a heretic, but I'm not sure I actually want a 135mm f/2 IS.

The one thing I absolutely love about the 135mm f/2 is that it gives superb image quality in a lightweight body. I take it (and a 1.4 extender) when I don't want to carry the 70-200 f/2.8 IS II

Now, if this new lens is significantly heavier and, especially, if it no longer takes extenders (which is anyone's guess) then I'll pass.

A 50mm f/1.4 IS is something I'd certainly be interested in however.


----------



## PeterAlex7 (Sep 27, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> EF24mm f1.4L II USM - existing
> EF28mm f1.4L IS USM - under consideration
> EF35mm f1.4L II USM - existing
> EF50mm f1.4L IS USM - under development
> ...



How about:

100mm f2L IS USM macro
And
135mm 1.4L IS USM? ;D


----------



## andrei1989 (Sep 27, 2017)

PeterAlex7 said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > EF24mm f1.4L II USM - existing
> ...



100 2 macro = useless

135 1.4 = mega huge! see mitakon

100 1.4 = too close to the 85


----------



## hendrik-sg (Sep 27, 2017)

135 1.4 will be in size and price class of the 200 2.0 IS, and maybe will be white 

As i see much more use for the 400 4.0 and 300 2.8 than the 200 2.0 i am not sure how many of the even more extreme 135 1.4 would be sold


----------



## helpful (Sep 28, 2017)

Please, Canon, yes. My most recent national honor (NCAA Photo of the Week) was taken with the Sigma 135mm ART. I’d rather have taken it with the Canon 135mm f/1.8L IS.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm going to have to draw lots to decide which lens I want in the next two years. Do I want the 135 f/2L IS? We don't know yet when that's going to happen. The 85 f/1.4L IS? Or a 50 f/1.4L IS? Which may or may not be made in the near future.

I don't have an 85 or 50. Have the 135 f/2L and love it.

Maybe the 85 ought to come first.

Better to sit back and wait to see for a while. Who knows when something like this 135 will be produced and sold.

Just wish the new 85 could have been a f/1.2. Just because.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 28, 2017)

Aaaaaaaaaaand.... this unasked-for lens will no doubt appear before a new 50mm.


----------



## Botts (Sep 28, 2017)

The 135L is good enough that this makes me super excited if only because I'll be able to recommend that friends buy it used for even cheaper!

That said, I'll probably end up buying the new one for me.



Besisika said:


> Saving money just began. 2.0 IS would be one of a kind for that focal length. I just don't want it to be white.



Or huge. Black and not a lot bigger would be nice. That lens is a sleeper.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 28, 2017)

Botts said:


> The 135L is good enough that this makes me super excited if only because I'll be able to recommend that friends buy it used for even cheaper!
> 
> That said, I'll probably end up buying the new one for me.
> 
> ...



It will be black. It sure is fun watching what Canon has been doing. The highlight of my day is waking up and looking at this website for rumors each morning and evening. That and reading some of the very smart posts people make. There are some sharp cookies here on this site. I'm just a baby compared to most.


----------



## PeterAlex7 (Sep 28, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> PeterAlex7 said:
> 
> 
> > jeffa4444 said:
> ...



115mm f1.4L IS macro

Win win solution for every single aspect you've mentioned ;D


----------



## dolina (Sep 28, 2017)

Sony and Sigma both have a 135mm f/1.8 lens. I would like Canon to come in with glass that also includes IS to differentiate itself. It would exceed $1,800 but be below $3,000.

A f/1.4 lens would exceed $3,000


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 28, 2017)

I can understand that people are interested to see more and more "powerful" and light gathering lenses.
But I cannot understand that they don't want to see that this will come with an increase of size, weight and - of course - price. 

And I don't understand, that those people don't want to see the argument, that sometimes low weight and small size is something others are looking for.


----------



## jolyonralph (Sep 28, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> I can understand that people are interested to see more and more "powerful" and light gathering lenses.
> But I cannot understand that they don't want to see that this will come with an increase of size, weight and - of course - price.
> 
> And I don't understand, that those people don't want to see the argument, that sometimes low weight and small size is something others are looking for.



Some people will love a 135mm f/2L IS even if it's twice the weight (which it wouldn't be) but for sure some of us wouldn't. As long as both remain available then we're all happy.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 28, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> ...
> Some people will love a 135mm f/2L IS even if it's twice the weight (which it wouldn't be) but for sure some of us wouldn't. As long as both remain available then we're all happy.


Thanks! 

My comment was more about those thinking, the lens must be a f/1.8 or even f/1.4.

If it is f/2.0, has IS and can stay as close as possible (weight, size) to what the old 135 is I would have nothing to complain.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Sep 28, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> PeterAlex7 said:
> 
> 
> > jeffa4444 said:
> ...


I shoot with both an 85mm and a 100mm and could not disagree more aside from the field of view the out of focus bokah is different.


----------



## dolina (Sep 28, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> Some people will love a 135mm f/2L IS even if it's twice the weight (which it wouldn't be) but for sure some of us wouldn't. As long as both remain available then we're all happy.


It shouldnt weigh more than 2.49lb (1130g).


----------



## wallstreetoneil (Sep 28, 2017)

F1.8 is not needed - IS is all that is needed to sell a crap load of these lenses.

135mm & F2, for full length outdoor portraits, and Head and Shoulder Portraits, is the perfect FL / Aperture combination.

The existing 135L, while not as clinically sharp as the most modern 135, generates gorgeous images - just go look at any 135L gallery for ample proof. All that is needed to update this lens is the slightest tweak to 'very slightly' increase sharpness, and then slap on a 3 stop, not a bananas heavy 5 stop IS system, keep it as light as possible, and then sell the lens for for $1199


----------



## Jopa (Sep 28, 2017)

wallstreetoneil said:


> F1.8 is not needed - IS is all that is needed to sell a crap load of these lenses.
> 
> 135mm & F2, for full length outdoor portraits, and Head and Shoulder Portraits, is the perfect FL / Aperture combination.
> 
> The existing 135L, while not as clinically sharp as the most modern 135, generates gorgeous images - just go look at any 135L gallery for ample proof. All that is needed to update this lens is the slightest tweak to 'very slightly' increase sharpness, and then slap on a 3 stop, not a bananas heavy 5 stop IS system, keep it as light as possible, and then sell the lens for for $1199



Does perfection really exist? IMO it's very subjective


----------



## MrToes (Sep 28, 2017)

I have my fingers crossed! A f/1.4 135mm would be the icing on the cake!


----------



## slclick (Sep 28, 2017)

ScottyP said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaand.... this unasked-for lens will no doubt appear before a new 50mm.



You haven't been asking that many people I guess. This is a very popular lens and the two camps are 1. It doesn't need an update and 2. Please make it even more magical.


----------



## -1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Besisika said:


> Saving money just began. 2.0 IS would be one of a kind for that focal length. I just don't want it to be white


----------



## infared (Sep 28, 2017)

Lov'in my Sigma 135mm f/1.8 ART....I would love for it to have IS ...but it is just fantastic even without it. 
I am sure that this new Canon will make my purchase seem cost effective, too!!!!


----------



## pwp (Sep 29, 2017)

wallstreetoneil said:


> F1.8 is not needed - IS is all that is needed to sell a crap load of these lenses....


My keeper rate indicates why I place a very high value on IS. I had a very good copy of the 135 f/2 but sold it because it lacked IS, and got little use as I tended to reach for the 70-200 f/2.8IS II instead. Maybe I don't have the worlds steadiest hands. 

That old 135 f/2 delivered a beautiful quality. I'll be dropping the Visa card on the new lens as soon as the opportunity presents itself. 

-pw


----------



## mb66energy (Sep 29, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> I can understand that people are interested to see more and more "powerful" and light gathering lenses.
> But I cannot understand that they don't want to see that this will come with an increase of size, weight and - of course - price.
> 
> And I don't understand, that those people don't want to see the argument, that sometimes low weight and small size is something others are looking for.



That's the reason I like the 2.0 100 lens: Small, light, unobtrusive. On APS-C it is a 2.0 160mm and hence well suited for landscape, portrait, compressed architecture shots.
Only drawbacks are: moderate close focus distance, strong LOCAs at f/2.0 and ... missing IS. But the rest of the parameters is very good straight from f/2.0.
With this on a 200D you are one of the tourists with a kit lens for most of the folks and I like that


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Sep 29, 2017)

Yay! Good news. ...this actually makes me hold off on flat out buying 85mm 1.4L,-but it would have been a compromise forcing me to shift from L-trinity of 24L/50L/135L to 20A(sigma)/35L/85L..?

I will drop this imaginary lens 135/1.8L here again, but yeah...

I also really like the idea of a 105/115mm 1.4L IS, but I will take either!
Happy shooting y'alls


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 29, 2017)

mb66energy said:


> ...
> With this on a 200D you are one of the tourists with a kit lens for most of the folks and I like that


Good thought! Thank you! 

Have been using my 85/1.8 on the 100D that way as a 135 mm equivalent. 
But I prefer having a lens hood, so no "kit tourist". 
But with 135 you'll get some 210 mm. Even less obtrusive. 

Seems I'll have to think about getting the new one - or, if too big and expensive, the old one. Damn GAS


----------



## bokehmon22 (Sep 30, 2017)

I've been really happy with Sigma 135 1.8 Art. Adding IS and be more expensive than the discounted price I got my 135 1.8 is probably not going to switch unless it's @1.4. Tamron 115 1.4 IS though...


----------



## Kim Bentsen (Sep 30, 2017)

Don't you just love titles with questions marks. This way anything goes without accountability.

400mm f/2 coming soon?


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 1, 2017)

Kim Bentsen said:


> Don't you just love titles with questions marks. This way anything goes without accountability.
> 
> 400mm f/2 coming soon?



400mm f/2? Never. Not ever. It would be gigantic.


----------



## dolina (Oct 2, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Kim Bentsen said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you just love titles with questions marks. This way anything goes without accountability.
> ...



Saudi person with falcons would probably get one or two, maybe a 3rd for "just in case"?


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 2, 2017)

the lens is great unless you were considering stepping up to 5D IV body. Sigma 135 Art AF consistency is awfull on 5D IV, beyond rediculous. I spent 3 hours fighting AF woes all in vain. I sold the lens yesterday. I am over this Sigma vs Canon AF wars. the last 2 Sigma Art primes I own (50A and 85A) are up for sale. I will keep Sigma 120 300 F2.8 Sports lens as it is unique and works well attached to my 5D IV camera body.



infared said:


> Lov'in my Sigma 135mm f/1.8 ART....I would love for it to have IS ...but it is just fantastic even without it.
> I am sure that this new Canon will make my purchase seem cost effective, too!!!!


----------



## jolyonralph (Oct 2, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> the lens is great unless you were considering stepping up to 5D IV body. Sigma 135 Art AF consistency is awfull on 5D IV, beyond rediculous. I spent 3 hours fighting AF woes all in vain. I sold the lens yesterday. I am over this Sigma vs Canon AF wars. the last 2 Sigma Art primes I own (50A and 85A) are up for sale. I will keep Sigma 120 300 F2.8 Sports lens as it is unique and works well attached to my 5D IV camera body.



I had similar problems with Sigma 35mm Art on 5DSR. Honestly, I don't know why so many people love Sigma lenses. *They cannot be trusted to focus correctly.*


----------



## Jopa (Oct 2, 2017)

dolina said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Kim Bentsen said:
> ...



Only if it comes with a Mercedes mount


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 2, 2017)

135 Art AF accuracy was spot on on 5Ds/R bodies. I have calibrated at least 3 that I remember of in last 5 months.
However past performance is not indicative of future results. Mid to long term, I cannot trust Sigma Art lenses to deliver a reliable performance on new and next generation of Canon bodies.
my Sigma Art battle against Canon 5D IV AF system is a showcase of what it may turn out to be for someone that seems to be quite familiar with AFMA lens calibration as such.

*some* of problems that I have experienced:

Unable to achieve focus - lens would not AF at all until sightly manually defocused towards infinity.

had to power cycle camera few times as all that sudden lens would start consistently missing focus. Qof numbers would drop to 700-800 units range from -20 to +20 AFMA points regardless.
nothing wrong with the camera and lens. 
outer AF points are way way off.

I have experienced none of these issues with Canon trinity of latest and greatest L zooms or Sigma 120 300 F2.8 Sports.

35 Art and 50 Art did not as bad on my 5D IV, they just delivered nearly perfectly random AF results with Focal calibration chart being a reminiscence of the cheeseplate. the more test images i took the more confusing it was for calibration software. 












jolyonralph said:


> I had similar problems with Sigma 35mm Art on 5DSR. Honestly, I don't know why so many people love Sigma lenses. *They cannot be trusted to focus correctly.*


----------



## geekpower (Oct 2, 2017)

refresh button, prepare to be worn out...


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 3, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> EF24mm f1.4L II USM - existing
> EF28mm f1.4L IS USM - under consideration
> EF35mm f1.4L II USM - existing
> EF50mm f1.4L IS USM - under development
> ...



Late to the thread -- but that's an interesting lineup to consider. My thoughts on a few of those above:

*24 f/1.4* is 'fine' but is looking dated compared to what the 35L II can do. Imagine a 24L III with the wide angle upside of the BR gunk and (gasp)_ well managed coma for astro..._ 
*
50 f/1.4*: Sure, but why a 50 f/1.4L IS happens before a 24+ year old EF 50 f/1.4 USM lens gets refreshed makes little sense to me personally.

*28 f/1.4 and 100 f/1.4* are unlikely to happen anytime soon. They are niche instruments that few are screaming for. Just because Nikon is offering something unique/cool doesn't mean they are selling well:

Amazon rank for the 28 f/1.4 = #2,865 in camera lenses
Amazon rank for the 105 f/1.4 = #689 (ditto)

For comparison (but still in Nikon as a fair comparison):

35 f/1.4 = #223
85 f/1.4 = #148

...so yes, _I would like to adapt & try them if Canon goes 'thin' with their new FF mirrorless platform_, but I'm not convinced they are flying off the shelves.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 3, 2017)

PeterAlex7 said:


> 135mm 1.4L IS USM? ;D



Google "Mitakon 135mm f/1.4" for giggles. It has the size of a traffic cone, the weight of a small child and the autofocus of a Zeiss Otus. Pass.

- A


----------



## infared (Oct 3, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> the lens is great unless you were considering stepping up to 5D IV body. Sigma 135 Art AF consistency is awfull on 5D IV, beyond rediculous. I spent 3 hours fighting AF woes all in vain. I sold the lens yesterday. I am over this Sigma vs Canon AF wars. the last 2 Sigma Art primes I own (50A and 85A) are up for sale. I will keep Sigma 120 300 F2.8 Sports lens as it is unique and works well attached to my 5D IV camera body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting. I DO use my Sigma Art on a 5DIV body. It is incredibly accurate with AF and I have had no problems. Neither did reviewers that I read...I also own Sigma ART 20mm & 50mm. I do not doubt your report as I had to buy a second copy of the 50mm because of AF issues with my 1st copy and sold my 35mm ART because of AF issues and bought the new Canon 35 mm L to replace it. I chalked that up to it being the 1st Sigma ART lens and that the design just has AF inconsistencies. I have not experienced those problems with the 3 ART Lenses that I own on my stellar 5DIV. ...but I guess that the world is not perfect out there. Sorry to hear of your problems. I will keep my fingers crossed as the results I get from my 135mm ART lens are so incredible that I would hate to start wrestling with AF issues. Mine has been spot-on, out of the box with no calibration on the Sigma Dock. BTW I think that the Sigma Dock is a MUST if you own any ART Lenses.


----------



## Jopa (Oct 3, 2017)

infared said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > the lens is great unless you were considering stepping up to 5D IV body. Sigma 135 Art AF consistency is awfull on 5D IV, beyond rediculous. I spent 3 hours fighting AF woes all in vain. I sold the lens yesterday. I am over this Sigma vs Canon AF wars. the last 2 Sigma Art primes I own (50A and 85A) are up for sale. I will keep Sigma 120 300 F2.8 Sports lens as it is unique and works well attached to my 5D IV camera body.
> ...



The 3rd party lenses is a lottery. I had the 120-300 and it was accurate, the 85 Art requires AFMA, but it's just one value and it's consistent (5dsr & 1dx2).

I'm wondering if anyone tried the Sigma lenses on a mirrorless Canon body, like the M5? Theoretically it should work super accurate, just not sure about AF speed.


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 3, 2017)

I am looking to purchase Canon 35 F1.4 II L lens in next few weeks. Canon 85 F1.4 IS L is likely to be the next one on my shopping list.



infared said:


> Interesting....sold my 35mm ART because of AF issues and bought the new Canon 35 mm L to replace it....


----------



## Jopa (Oct 3, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> I am looking to purchase Canon 35 F1.4 II L lens in next few weeks.



^ This one requires 0 AFMA on my 2 bodies, you'll be happy


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 3, 2017)

I seem to recall the 85 Art and 135 Art got a newer, more powerful AF motor setup. Though I believe this was intended for focusing speed, most reviews I've read have placed the 85 + 135 Art lenses a clear cut above for AF accuracy/consistency than the 35 + 50 Art. The 85 and 135 Art lenses' AF is not flawless, but I've heard far fewer comments of 'the AF just occasionally completely misses, even after dock/AFMA' like we've all heard from the 35 + 50 Art lenses.

- A


----------

